# attaching electric poly wire to a vinyl fence. Screws or snap insulator.



## wguisbert54 (Jan 29, 2012)

I just came up with my own idea!

I will use 24 inch white plastic cable ties!

I have green "contsruction web netting" attached to some of my fence to act as "snow fence" with cable ties that has been up for 2 years. By the way, the green netting is hardly noticeable!

This will go FAST, and cost $42.00!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

when you shop for ties see if u have an option for "UV" stable. I ran a hose along a fence line held up with ties and they basically dissolved over a couple years and got very weak and brittle. Might be different brands that are more suitable.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

i just checked graingers, seems all the UV and weather resistant ones are black.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Wguisbert, I find your projects intriguing. I'm making a special request for photos of same (before and after would be excellent).


----------



## wguisbert54 (Jan 29, 2012)

Joe4D,

Excelent point! The "snow fence" I attached to the vinyl fence with cable ties is holding up well after 2 years....so far! I am going to go ahead with this approach, and will report back what my results were!

By the way, any opinion on srews into vinyl fence?


----------

